# .308 Norma Mag



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Something interesting just occured. My father was given an old rifle as a gift. I have never even heard of the .308 Norma Mag and it is definitely a round that has a lot larger case than my .308 Anyone have one of these and have any info on how it performs? The barrel to the rifle is not even stamped.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is comparable to the .300 Winchester as for its performance.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What you have is probably a custom rifle. This caliber had some short populartiy as it could be built on any of the standard 30-06 actions. I think it is a great cartridge and is capable of be ing very accurate. Performance is a little less than the 300 win mag. It is very similar to the 338 win mag necked down to accept 30 caliber bullets. It is definately worth a try to see how this gun shoots. If it is built well and has a premium barrel, you might have a real gem.--------SS


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought Sako chambered that round. Who made your rifle?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not sure who made the gun. I guess one of the next best things to do is to put some pictures of it up. When I get home from work tonight I will snap a few and upload them. It looks like there is no such thing as factory ammunition for this gun. Good thing it came with some dies and a few brass. It would be cool to figure out where I could find some brass for it from another source. Anyhow I guess I am going to have to learn how to reload.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Midway has factory ammo for it but it is quite spendy. They even list brass for the round but it is on backorder.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The easiest way to make brass for it is to neck down some 338 Winchester Magnum brass. You could also neck down some 358 Norma brass. Hornady has data for it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my uncle offered to sell me his .358 norma, I was tempted as it was a great price, but he warned me ammo would be a pain. I passed. he also had a .308 norma. He bragged on that thing for most of my childhood.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Have a friend with one. Its a custom job built on a 30.06 action. It is a KICKING, scope breaking monster. A few years ago he sent it with some other friends on their elk hunt. They both came home with black eyes. This gun has become the badge of manhood, "wanna take the norma". From time to time I see a box of shells at Cabelas, but you will pay for them. Find a good scope, because lesser scopes will be broken my it.


----------

